# some help for a noob?



## Cichlids&Baseball (Jan 12, 2008)

So I have a cichlid tank 125 gallons with:
a bunch of corkscrew, jungle vals
Java fern
anubias barteri

on my anubias there seems to be some sort of algae, could someone help me identify and destroy?

Could just be a matter of too much light, but I would like some expert advice!!










thank you everyone


----------



## Cichlids&Baseball (Jan 12, 2008)

um... copied and pasted the image from snapfish... didnt show up... here is the url

http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/...6573717449/a=148457664_148457664/t_=148457664


----------



## leelee (Feb 9, 2007)

It looks like brown algae. Otocinclus Catfish will make it disappear. How much light do you have? Was the tank setup recently?


----------



## Cichlids&Baseball (Jan 12, 2008)

the tank was setup in september, so 4 months just about. I have 4 48" lights 6500k t12 fluorescent.

http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/...6573738513/a=148457664_148457664/t_=148457664

http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/...6573738513/a=148457664_148457664/t_=148457664

http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/...6573738513/a=148457664_148457664/t_=148457664

by the way all my plants are doing well. the vals are shooting off and I probably have 5 more jungle vals then i did 4 months ago. Also the Java fern are reproducing. The anubias are kinda stand still but for the most part growing and very green.

I use floral grow + as a water conditioner/fertilizer


----------



## Cichlids&Baseball (Jan 12, 2008)

I have several bristle nose plecos on the way... would they help? or does it have to be the catfish?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The three links don't work, seems you have to log in to view the picture.

Otto cats eat brown algae - about the only thing that does. Brown algae isn't really an algae, its a flagellated diatom. In other words it can move around the tank and it eats refuse in the water. It does not like bright lights or clean conditions. 

You have three options.
1) Add more intense light (may cause green algae)
2) Do more water changes
3) Add otto cats (three or more - they need company)


----------



## leelee (Feb 9, 2007)

plecos will work if you dont like otto's.


----------



## Cichlids&Baseball (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks for the help guys.... sorry about the links... not sure how to post pictures in here!!

I have 6 bristle nose plecos in the mail, should be here tom, which are great for eating algae. I did my research on them!


----------

